# New Petition from US Rep Markey and Sue Lawrence of Stop The Rod



## loftmama (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi









I have a friend who sits on the no spank boards and she just forwarded me this letter from Sue Lawrence of the Stop The Rod petition. Congressman Ed Markey is trying to introduce legislation prohibiting the marketing of devices
specifically for beating children and needs more help.

Add your name to Markey's petition

Sue Lawrence also says this:

Quote:

I'm being told he's "very busy" with
homeland security meetings, and can't meet me. I've even offered to go
to DC to meet with him! Please show him we're serious about this. Thank you! I really need your support for this to happen!
and this:

Quote:

I've started reading Dobson's "The New Dare To Discipline" book. He
wastes no time calling children "defiant" "tyrants" and "dictators",
much like Michael Pearl's type of demeaning language toward children.
All the while claiming "Christian" values. Dobson seems unaware that
Jesus said "Take heed that you do not despise one these little ones!"

All this, and I've only read 3 pages!!! The "physical discipline" gets
a full description in Chapter 4. Yikes!!! Unbelievable that the "Dare
to Discipline" books have sold millions...










Okay, I just added my name but I don't see it. Let me know if it works or doesn't work for you. Thanks!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Susan Lawrence, who has started the movement to "Stop the Rod"
http://stoptherod.net/
http://parentinginjesusfootsteps.org/
has met with her US Representative, democrat Ed Markey about banning the sale of items whose sole purpose is to hurt children.

Here is an excerpt from her email, wish she has given permission to share:

Quote:

And he agreed to - YES!!!! - IF we could find at least one Republican senator or congressperson to support the legislation. He explained that since Republicans control all branches of government, they also control all the committees. Because Republicans control the committee that decides which legislation will be "heard," they throw out any legislation that is only endorsed by Democrats. If at least one Republican will endorse the legislation, it will have a chance of actually being heard. If it's heard, it will have a chance of passing.

Mr. Markey suggested Senator John McCain of Arizona as a possible Republican to try to convince. I just wrote to him, asking him to support this legislation. Please, take a moment to ask for his support!! He can be emailed at http://mccain.senate.gov/index.cfm?f...n=Contact.Home For "Category" I used "Internet" because these things are being sold on the Internet. My letter to him is printed below.

Senator McCain can also be reached at these phone numbers:

(602) 952-2410
(480) 897-6289
(520) 670-6334
(202) 224-2235

Thank you everyone for all your support!!! If you know of any other Republicans who would be sympathetic to our cause, please let me know!!! I think this legislation, if heard, will have wide bipartisan support.

Please feel free to send this email to others!!!

Susan Lawrence
This is the type of legislation she is looking to see enacted:
AN ACT PROHIBITING THE MARKETING OF DEVICES FOR THE EXPRESS PURPOSE OF INFLICTING PHYSICAL PAIN ON CHILDREN

Quote:

Manufacturers, sellers, and advertisers of devices for inflicting physical pain, including but not limited to, whips, paddles, and electroshock devices, shall not include language in their advertisements or accompanying literature, that states or implies that such devices are to be used on children. Furthermore, advertisements and accompanying literature for the aforesaid devices must include a printed disclaimer that said devices are not to be used on children.
And here is a her letter to Senator McCain

Quote:

Dear Senator McCain,

I met recently with my US Representative, Ed Markey of Massachusetts, regarding devices that are being sold for the express purpose of beating children. These devices are being sold on the Internet, in at least one homeschooling magazine, and at homeschool fairs. Here is one that I and my activists have been fighting for a long time: http://stoptherod.net There are others as well, such as this one http://www.spare-rods.com/index.html and this one ("chastening instrument") http://www.biblicalchildtraining.com/order.htm and this http://www.ncis.net/woodrage/images/engb.jpg and this "spanking stick" (scroll down) http://www.kingidentity.com/children.htm

Mr. Markey was very supportive of our nearly 2 years of efforts to ban these devices, including generating over 1,000 complaints to the US CPSC asking them to recall and/or ban "The Rod". The CPSC has refused to do so despite all this pressure. The FTC has also refused to do anything despite 100's of complaints, saying they do not regulate "good taste."

What is needed to stop these devices being marketed for the purpose of beating children is a new law. We have written up sample legislation which I gave to Mr. Markey. He said he will introduce this legislation for me and my group of activists, IF we can find at least one Republican senator or congressperson to support it.

Will you be that Republican who will stand up for children? 14 countries have banned all hitting of children. It is illegal to hit a child with any object in Minnesota, and in Canada. Surely our country can at least make it illegal to profit from marketing devices for the express purpose of beating children. Nobody should be making money from such a business, and keeping it legal to do so only encourages and legitimizes child abuse. No other country in the world allows this type of business.
This is a big chance, mamas, to get these horrible things banned. No more "wisdom workers" on ebay. No more "rod" for sale in "Christian" magazines. Please flood Senator McCain with emails, letters, phone calls. This could be huge!

Annette


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Merged these two threads together.


----------



## loftmama (Feb 12, 2004)

okay! I found my name. Phew! #144.

Sign your name, mamas! This is our chance to make the rod illegal!


----------

